# Complete Madness!!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The tallies are in and complete details with weights and pics:
http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/JUNE16JUNE17.html

I'll spare duplicating the details and add some suspense to the winning bags!!!
http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/DAY2FINALSTANDINGS.html

Pretty stinkn' awesome...!!!

ReelMan and TritonBill in the top 10 as well!!!!

Excellent job to all anglers all weekend. 

Numerous compliments from State Watercraft (same guy who towed me!) A.M. boaters, other spectators and many appreciative anglers!!! Super job to you all!!!

Check it out!

nip


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Is everybody still sleeping!!? I know it was a rough 2 days in that hot sun! Rory, just wanted to say "Thanks" for putting on a well run event. Everything was smooth, the launch was smooth and all went well.

I do have a story for you all. ReelMan and I were fishing out of my boat for the tourney. I met Rob at the Marina to load up his tackle and head over to the ramp. At the blast off as normal there are lots of wakes and it get pretty rough. Our number is called and we take off hitting the boat wakes and of course its a pretty bouncy ride at the start of a tourney! We get to our first spot we were fishing and shut the motor off. I get up and look back and Rob's tackle bag full of about 8 boxes of tackle and other stuff was laying against the motor in the well! I was amazed that after a nice 5-10 minute ride and all that chopped up water that the bag was sitting against the motor, upside down!! That just goes to show how smooth of a ride a TRITON really is...  OR maybe it was the driver was such a good skilled driver!  haha. We probably averaged 65-70mph to our first spot. Rob, bet you won't leave it back behind your seat again (He didn't realize he left it there) ! That would have been a bummer.

My question is, how many of you guys that watched us take off saw that bag rolling towards the wateR!? My guess is it probably flew back to the motor within the first 500 yards. lol


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I want to know how many guys had their nets ready to scoop it up and take advantage of all that free tackle! 

Rory- Youre the man! Once again an awesome tourney went off without any hitches. 

Triton Bill- It was a blast to fish with you again. Marcia and I met Bill a little less then 3 years ago at West Branch. At the time we liked to sit out with bobbers and catch whatever bit, or spend the night fishing for Cats. Bill is responsible for getting us hooked on fishing specifically for bass. Bill and I had a slow bite both days but we were pleased to have our limit and finish in 
6th. I need to get myself back out on Mosquito to pattern the bass before the next N.O.A.A Tourney on July 28th. If you haven't fished any of Nip's Tourneys give this one a shot. Great payouts for the entry fees and a tourney that is run very professionally.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Rob-

When we first got into ranger bay I noticed your bag behind your seat when we were talking to you guys! I remember thinking 2 things...

1. My dad has that same bag...
2. I was going to attempt to leave my tackle back there because I was tired of having it on my lap while running!

Needless to say I'm glad you didn't lose it or I would hve felt like crap!!

Congrats on your weekend as well guys...

This was my 1st FBFP tournament and I was blown away at how smoothly everything went (other than our fishing!)...it will definitely not be my last!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Glad to hear everyone enjoyed! Sausages never fail (we had 7 left!)

Big thanks to Ohio Pro Lure who provided 2 buzzbaits to EACH team- Summit Racing and Ranger boats for some slick headwear for all- SteelValleyTackle giving up dinger worms for everybody- and Sure Life Labs for the Please Release Me to each team.

Love to hear any input for further development of future events- what worked...didn't work??? Some said our music was too loud 

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/JUNE16JUNE17.html


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Glad to hear everyone enjoyed! Sausages never fail (we had 7 left!)
> 
> Big thanks to Ohio Pro Lure who provided 2 buzzbaits to EACH team- Summit Racing and Ranger boats for some slick headwear for all- SteelValleyTackle giving up dinger worms for everybody- and Sure Life Labs for the Please Release Me to each team.
> 
> ...


I'm up for a "Brawl on Berlin"!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh here's a couple other ideas to chew on...

1.After Day 1 cut the field half with say only the top 50 advancing to fish Sunday. Ok, Ok, I realize that would be a tough sell after guys shell out that kinda money in entry fees and the fact that depending on where we're fishing you could be in 51st and still in it!

2.How about where you finish Day 1 is your boat number for Day 2?
I actually heard this one being tossed about before blast off Sunday.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Actually that would be...."Berlin Bonanza"  

#1 you already answered that one, you always have a one bite bigbass of nearly $1000 to hope for a return. Otherwise making the field (which makes the payout) would be difficult, especially from year to year.

#2 I can't get folks to know their boat number to begin with, it would be a logistical nightmare. 

Flight position is overrated- Powerhouse the last boat out on day2 won, Madness mid-field both years. I feel it good for Championships though (start at your season finish spot) but never have seen adapted to "open" events- pro level as well. It could also be perceived as giving unfair advantage to leaders, although I don't subscribe to that.

I would like to see sponsors contribute mad cash to giveaway to non-check teams...hmmmmm  

Did you at least get some sausages this year?

nip
http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/JUNE16JUNE17.html


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

BERLIN BONANZA??? Come on Nip, are you trying to kill your team? My girlfriend is already getting fed up with my fishing, thats all i need. Just kidding, sounds great to me. And if she was really fed up she wouldn't be getting up at 4 AM to make us cinnimon rolls, right?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

mmmmmm....I'm already looking forward to them!!! 

What would happen if we added a sweet roll table in the trailer!!!?

nip
http://www.dobass.com/07MADNESS/JUNE16JUNE17.html


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

uhh rumble on the river anyone??

still hearin' it from pops on how he put it on me this weekend.. I was happy to see them do well though


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> mmmmmm....I'm already looking forward to them!!!
> 
> What would happen if we added a sweet roll table in the trailer!!!?
> 
> ...


Anything on the river would be awesome!!!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Berlin or Erie would be awesome. The opportunity to fish for $10,000 is phenominal for us local anglers.


----------

